
All Excuses Aside, Apple's Major Problem Is Tim Cook - spking
http://www.forbes.com/sites/jaysomaney/2015/11/15/all-excuses-aside-apples-major-problem-is-tim-cook/
======
marricks
That was one confusingly written article. Are all stock advice articles like
that, or is just this one particularly bad?

> Yes ...

> Yes ...

> Yes ...

It really just seems like he's sowing fear about Apple without much substance
and trying to blame Cook.

~~~
Grazester
Sowing fear only if you are a share holder. He never said the company was
losing relevance or its iphones weren't selling as hot candy necessarily. He
just says the company was failing to impress Wall Street. Steve Jobs also
didn't seem to care much for Wall Street but with Jobs it seems more of a
result his "visionary" ways that clashed with Wall Street sometimes short
sightedness. I can't say I am impressed with Tim Cook as a ceo.

